# Driving Electric Cars for Rideshare



## EVAustralia (Jun 3, 2019)

I'm doing some research into electric vehicles and wanted to understand how EVs might work for rideshare divers. There is some good research from the US that high km drivers, such as rideshare drivers, can save significantly by driving an EV over an extended period of time. Unfortunately Australia is well behind the curve with EVs. I'd like to understand what would encourage drivers here to choose and electric vehicle.

I have a small survey which I would be very grateful to anyone who has the time to fill it out.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/F5D5DZC
I'd also be happy to discuss EVs here and answer any questions anyone might have.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

The entry level price for a Tesla model 3 in Australia is more than $70,000. This is Tesla’s “affordable” EV.

The Tesla has appeal but the same amount of money can get you a brand new Mercedes GLC 200.

The hyundai ioniq EV is nearly $50,000 - for that Price you can buy a brand new Subaru Outback premium, or the top model Camry hybrid with some change left over.

The simple fact is that the business case for these cars is non-existent as long as they are so overpriced.

Why anyone would squeeze into a little tin can like the ioniq when a spacious, comfortable and supremely efficient Camry can be had for less money is beyond me.


----------



## Nawdy (Jul 26, 2016)

Battery Cost are the main reason why it is not viable right now. You could actually justify an electric car at $50K as the fuel savings service cost reductions will bring the cost of ownership in line with a Camry but as mentioned you wont get the same room inside the car as you can a Camry but you do get better tech and comfort. Just makes airport runs for more than 2 people difficult in an EV. 

To get a real savings you need to have Solar installed at home and batteries so you can charge whenever you like for free otherwise electricity simply replaces fuel as an expense and you cant really take in the savings and the CO2 reduction benifit as we have primarily coal powered electricity grids.

The batteries to make it work will set you back well over 20K pushing your cost of ownership well past that of fuel driven cars and there is no benifit to the environment in Australia.

EV's just are not ready yet and are for the Wealthy to own that want to believe they are making a difference to the world we live in. It is a beginning but until Australia changes and supports the use of EV's the uptake will be slow.

Cheaper batteries would reduce car cost and running costs which will make them more viable at this stage they are to expensive.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

A Nissan leaf owner was quoted $33k for battery replacement and it's not a typo.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tesla.318952/post-4872681
For that price you could buy 2 good second-hand cars for rideshare


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Nawdy said:


> Battery Cost are the main reason why it is not viable right now. You could actually justify an electric car at $50K as the fuel savings service cost reductions will bring the cost of ownership in line with a Camry but as mentioned you wont get the same room inside the car as you can a Camry but you do get better tech and comfort. Just makes airport runs for more than 2 people difficult in an EV.
> 
> To get a real savings you need to have Solar installed at home and batteries so you can charge whenever you like for free otherwise electricity simply replaces fuel as an expense and you cant really take in the savings and the CO2 reduction benifit as we have primarily coal powered electricity grids.
> 
> ...


The problem is, not the support of electric cars its the cost - we had a tax imported cars to support out manufacturing here... Thats gone(manufacturing) tax still applies... Why? C9z governments love money...


----------



## WestSydGuy (Jun 7, 2018)

DA08 said:


> The problem is, not the support of electric cars its the cost - we had a tax imported cars to support out manufacturing here... Thats gone(manufacturing) tax still applies... Why? C9z governments love money...


Japanese cars are no longer taxed, part of a trade deal recently.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

WestSydGuy said:


> Japanese cars are no longer taxed, part of a trade deal recently.


Thats only 1... None of them should be taxed since we have no ca4 manufacturing here


----------



## Subaru_X (Apr 27, 2015)

DA08 said:


> Thats only 1... None of them should be taxed since we have no ca4 manufacturing here


The reason there are no import duties on Japanese cars has nothing to do with Australia's failed car industry and everything to do with the Japan-Australia economic partnership agreement in effect since 2015. Although we don't make cars, Australian exporters have preferential access to the Japanese market.

In any case customs duties in Australia are very small, only 5%, and since 2018 they have been removed from USA imports as well.


----------

